# Mini Van for work??



## mnjconstruction

Ok, so here the deal. I bought a new 2008 ford f-150 about 5 months ago. I already have over 18k miles on it. At this rate theres no way its going to last me the 6 years I financed it for. So I'm thinking about picking up a mini van to save on milage. I own 2 work vans that 2 of my guys drive and was thinking about taking one of them but the gas sucks bad! I average about 300 to 400 miles a week, So I think a mini would do good for me. Any of you guys use a mini van. I think it will have enough room for me after building some sheves and stuff. I would love to hear about and see some pictures of your minivan setups to get some ideas. thanks guys!:thumbup:


----------



## s. donato

i have thought the same way in the past. the thing that always turned me away from them is the load capacity. make sure the weight of whatever your going to be carrying will be okay with the van before purchasing it.


----------



## stp57

A Sprinter van would have been a good option. My 2006 has over 60K miles on the 2.7 diesel engine. It gets 20-24 mpgs & on average the engine will last 400K miles. They are easy to service & have tons of room inside. I paid $30K for mine new which sounds like alot, but if you could get a Ford or Chevy with a diesel & the other options that are standard on a Sprinter, then it would cost a least $30.
Of course, you would have deal with all of the ribbing that comes with driving a really ugly vehicle.
Steve


----------



## strathd

They're not ugly. They're for women. I would think about a small truck with a cap or toolboxes, something...........


----------



## Winchester

Get a chevy astro or something.

They make this in a work-version, but also the regular passenger version.

I almost bought one for work, but got a ford econoline


----------



## neolitic

strathd said:


> They're not ugly. They're for women. I would think about a small truck with a cap or toolboxes, something...........


There are two things everyone has,
an opinion is one of them....:laughing:

Different things work for different people.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/my-trailer-53992/

The same conversation in another thread. :whistling


----------



## rservices

I love my mini van. Comfortable ride great gas mileage.
It's nice to be able to reach everything without having to climb around the back of a truck. I have a truck truck and a trailer for the jobs that I need them for.


----------



## strathd

neolitic said:


> There are two things everyone has,
> an opinion is one of them....:laughing:
> 
> Different things work for different people.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/my-trailer-53992/
> 
> The same conversation in another thread. :whistling


 OK you got me. :notworthy


----------



## neolitic

strathd said:


> OK you got me. :notworthy


:jester::clap:


----------



## mnjconstruction

I'm not worried about the weight of load. I don't carry too much with me. I have two 3/4 ton work vans, Also have an enclosed trailer for the large jobs. Also have an older 1 ton flat bed to haul materials and pull the big trailer. But When I'm going around to the different job sites checking on the guys I love to jump in on the action. So I like to have the basics with me. I think a minivan would work well for me for all the running around. Plus I see pretty decent ones for sale all the time for very cheap. Figure I could get a good one for around 2k or 3k!!!!


----------



## Renegade 1 LI

Being from Northern Maine how about a Toyota Tacoma, 20 plus mpg & they last forever. 4 x 4 with a cap, plus you can use it for recreation as well. I just priced an 07 leftover, 4 x 4, alumn. rims for 20k. just a thought.


----------



## tutran4

I would get a small size truck. Minivan are made for soccer moms


----------



## Schmidt & Co

I just went the other way. Traded in my 2001 Astro on Saturday for a 2008 E-250. I needed more room & sure hope I don't regret it when gas goes back up! My 96 E-250 is now going to be relegated to back up. The Astro had 104k on it & the blue book was $1,900. You'll be happy with it, it was a good van for me.


----------



## mnjconstruction

Renegade 1 LI said:


> Being from Northern Maine how about a Toyota Tacoma, 20 plus mpg & they last forever. 4 x 4 with a cap, plus you can use it for recreation as well. I just priced an 07 leftover, 4 x 4, alumn. rims for 20k. just a thought.


I pay just under 1900 a month right now on truck/van payments. Not looking for another one. And I cant afford 20k cash. You are right about the tacoma, they are nice. But I have a 2001 ford ranger 4x4 with a cap. if I wanted to go that route I'd just use that. I dont like climbing in the backs of trucks. I was thinking about paying 3k or so. I found an awd astro cargo van, has the divider from back and metal shelves, bins, drawers. Has a nice ladder rack on top. new paint last year. All maintence up to date. Current inspection sticker, runs real good. Has the 4.3l v6. with only 85k miles. There asking 4000 b/o. I'm going to talk to the owner of it tomarrow. Not sure of the gas milage on these but its got to be alot better than my dodge 3/4 ton vans!


----------



## mickeyco

Miniature vans can make great work trucks.


----------



## Pearce Services

mnjconstruction said:


> Not sure of the gas milage on these but its got to be alot better than my dodge 3/4 ton vans!


I had a 2000(?) Astro with All wheel drive, I was very suprised at how bad the mileage was on it, i think the AWD kills the fuel economy


----------



## slowforthecones

i drive a toyota sienna minivan for small jobs/service calls. I got a E150 for large jobs.


----------

